# Skin Tag removal



## neha.bhatnagar (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Friends,

Hope you will help me with this ! 

Our Internal medicine provider has performed removal of mole from ear & removal of skin tag on same day.
How should we code for this case ?
Do we need to use two different CPT's.
or
CPT 11200 is sufficient to describe both procedures ?

Thanks & Regards.
Neha Bhatnagar, CPC, CPC-H


----------



## ecopley (Jul 7, 2009)

*Skin Tag Removal*



How was the mole removed?  If it was an excision, what type of closure?  It sounds to me like it's going to be 2 different codes.  11200 would be for the skin tag removal, but I can't really help with the mole until I know how it was removed.  Shave? Excision? Punch biopsy? 

Elizabeth Copley, CPC


----------



## Kirstyn20 (Jul 8, 2009)

You definitely want to code those seperately. Skin tag removals are almost always not coverd, due to "cosmetic procedure." Code the skin tag removal seperatly, and most likely the patient will be responsible.


----------

